# 23 hours after RAI



## lisadicarlo806 (Jul 12, 2014)

had my dose of RAI yesterday morning about 11:30 about 9 this morning i took a shower when i went to brush my hair there was very little hair in my brush. i had quit brushing my hair and only did it once every 3 days. the amount of hair i was losing was scary for me. this morning i have brushed it 3 times and very little hair in the brush.

i have the really scaley dry skin on my face and already its better between the eyes...

could all this really be happening within 24 hours.... it took almost a year and 4 doctors before finding one that was willing to help me.

i still feel fatigued and no energy so i sit isolated waiting for the i feel different physically feeling to hit me.

thanks for taking the time to read this. o and no salivary problems or pain yet.

lisa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Well; you just rest your self and if the RAI stopped the thyrotoxicosis and it may have, your body will immediately start responding in favorable ways.

You take care of yourself now and plan out a nice little healing regimen for yourself.

Check in often; we all wish you well and want to know how you are doing!

Hugs,


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

I had my RAI yesterday. It was a small dose (50). Didn't have any problems and was discharged from the hospital today. Can't wait to get off the low iodine diet. My body scan is scheduled for Wednesday morning. Glad to hear that everything went well for you also.


----------

